# selection of ac motor



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Get a motor and controller that are matched if you're going to do it. You'll spend lots of time and effort otherwise, that's if you can even get it running well.

Whats your budget?

Whats the voltage you're using?

I sell HPEVS systems that are AC Induction and use a Curtis AC controller. I sell a Water cooled BLDC setup with a Sevcon AC controller. Just depends on what kind of budget and performance you want.


----------



## Rizzu (May 23, 2014)

my budget is $350-400 and the voltage i am interested is 240v because more voltage gives more power to the motor(from google) . one more thing that, induction motors are perfect? or synchronous?

thanks for the information


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck, that's going to be hard to find an inverter or motor for a budget like that.

You could get an industrial motor, but the problem lies in finding an inverter for it and then spending time to tune it. Either way you're looking at Cheap motor, expensive controller or a $2500-$3500 motor/controller combo.

Why go AC? Why not just get a brushed PMDC motor and a cheap alltrax?


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Rizzu said:


> my budget is $350-400 and the voltage i am interested is 240v because more voltage gives more power to the motor(from google) . one more thing that, induction motors are perfect? or synchronous?
> 
> thanks for the information


Frodus is right i'm reworking my entire project. 

My original goal was ~100hp to keep up with the sport bikes my buddies ride but to get over the 60hp mark you're looking at 10 grand in just motor and motor controller. Then another 5-7k in batteries


----------



## Rizzu (May 23, 2014)

batteries doesn`t a matter, i have batteries more than enough, but i am very much interested in creating an ac induction motor electric motorcycle. how can i select controller for 72v ac induction motor?, controller should have 72 v and 350 amp enough?


----------



## QuietCar (Jan 3, 2013)

you might5 try http://www.elmoto.net/

it is an E cycle dedicated site.

QC


----------



## Rizzu (May 23, 2014)

sorry bro its not opening, can u please suggest another ? i just want to know that for induction motor with 220v does 220vac 350 amp controller suitable?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Rizzu said:


> ... i just want to know that for induction motor with 220v does 220vac 350 amp controller suitable?


That sounds about right for a 100hp motor. And this is about the size of such a controller. http://driveswarehouse.com/p-2333-sj700-1500hfuf2.aspx For an EV application running from batteries, the size could be reduced about 50%. But the cost will remain similar.

You should consider the advice offered by frodus. And lurk on the emc forums: http://www.electricmotorcycleforum.com/ & http://www.elmoto.net/forum.php


----------

